# How to Lose Weight



## collegelife (Feb 25, 2007)

I am 168lb. and I'm suppose to be 125lb. I've definitaly gained the freshman 15. How do I go about losing weight? I don't cook my food, I go to the different places here. Obesity runs in my family and I'm trying to get back to a healthy weight before it's too late.

I also have hunger pangs during the day.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

salads. what type of places do you eat? if you buy every meal, buy salads or subway's low fat or wrap sandwiches. for breakfast, oatmeal is good, or dried fruit. no donuts or bagels or muffins. no rich cappacinos-go for coffee if you need the caffeine. drink more water. if you eat in the cafeteria, salads, veggies, the smaller helpings of meat and dessert. for snacks, an ounce of cheddar cheese or mixed nuts. and water. drink water. no pop. water.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I haven't had a G---D--- donut in 3 years!! And rarely have a cookie.  I'm sick & tired of it b/c I keep right on being fat. Well, too heavy for my height, anyway. I'm 138 & should be 121-125.

Walk the dog EVERY day-15 min walk. Do power exercises while walking. Work HARD at our land at least once a week. 

I really do eat healthy. And I'm hungry most of the time. I should drink more H2O. It's so boring, tho. I'm hungry right now...

Patty


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I understand your pain. I have actually dreamed about doughnuts! I really struggle with my weight too. In the summer its not as hard but in the winter I always pack on the pounds no matter what. The only thing that works somewhat for me is tons of exercise and a low carb diet. Not like Atkins but more like South Beach. Its the only way I can lose any weight. If I eat any sugar at all it makes me terribly hungry for the rest of the day.


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

College,
When you go out to eat, get into the habit of asking for a box for leftovers. Then when you get your food, put half of it in the box and eat the remainder. You will immediately cut your calories, and you have a meal for the next day!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i've been stuck at my weight for years, despite the hours every week i spend at the gym, but i'm healthier than i was a year ago. people tell me i look slimmer, that the weight must be b/c of muscle. who knows. i do know that the body gets used to the exercise you do and you either have to change what you do or how you do it to start weight loss again. 

i said that about the donuts b/c college said he/she ate out all the time-that's standard breakfast food for college students. it was an EXAMPLE of how NOT to eat if you want to lose weight, not an assumption that heavy people eat donuts all the time.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

It's really not rocket science-eat more calories than you burn off & WALLA-fat. I'm just p.oed b/c I USED to be able to eat 1/2 doz donuts w/o gaining an oz. Metabolizm in the elderly sucks!

Patty


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It isn't always about eating donuts or junk food but do remember that eating out is a minefield. Portions are oversized so people won't feel cheated when the bill arrives, they are full of salt, fats and hidden calories. It's best if eating out to either as for a child/senior portion if allowed or to simply split your meal in half and ask that the other half be put in a takeout container immediately. Even salads aren't created equal. A caesar salad has more fats and calories in the dressing than many full meals do and of course, many salads are served with bread which again is way oversized portions. Technically, a half a wrap would be considered a serving of bread so be careful with them too. I would also think that if you are a student, your sitting time has increased and you may want to find a specific exercise that helps compensate for that.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Patty! That dounut thing cracked me up. I was 148.6 at 5' 3. I got fed up with feeling fat and uncomfortable so decided to change my lifestyle. Oh my bp had gone up also. Now for 3 or 4 months Ive been cutting out a lot of sweets [ chocaholic here]. I dont eat white bread but whole grains [love it] and rye. Cut down portions and eat way more fresh veges and fruit. I also excersise at least 3 or 4 times a week[ try for 6] for what amounts to 2 miles fast paced walking and cardio. Then I lift arm weights. Im active all day long on top of this., It took a looooong time before I saw a change on my body. I am now down to 144 and can tell Im toning up. the clothes fit better, and my old women tummy is down a lot. My bp is great now too. I feel wonderful!!!! I dont get on the scale more then once or twice a month but go by the mirror and my clothes. It took years to put it on and it might take awhile to get rid of it. Oh my sweet treat is South beach health bars. I love them and theres only like 100 cal. This is now my new lifestyle. I will never say diet again.....


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

The trick is really a simple math problem, burn more calories than you consume. Choose foods that are higher in fiber so that it takes longer to digest and stays with you longer. Stay away from liquid calories that go right through your system without giving you satisfaction (like pops, sweet tea, even some soups)

Get a good calorie counting book and look foods up before you eat them, it will help you to balance.. is this slice of pizza worth 30 minutes of excercize?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Keep away from "diet" foods. The ones that have reduced fat will have higher sugars. The ones with reduced carbs will have higher fats. They all have too much salt.

Keep away from salt, this means all soda pop, including diet soda. Since you can't cook in your own kitchen, buy nuts from a cooperative. Make some of your meals nuts and fruit. Oatmeal for breakfast with cinnamon and no sugar. And, of course, walk everywhere.


----------



## cssc (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok. High Intensity Interval training. Burn less calories during the workout, & way more for about 12 hours after. Check out Crossfit. Get on the 30/30/40 diet- 30% fat 30% protein, 40% carbs. You won't feel hungry.



> I don't cook my food, I go to the different places here.


What do you eat? At first I thought you meant you were a raw foodie.
No sugar, no white flour. It f***s with your adrenal glands anyway. Don't eat white potatoes without the skin. Stevia & agave nectar. I buy mine by the case from amazon. And I'm really poor, but I dont' have a choice. I'm a sugar addict.
Forgot to say I've lost 10 lbs. About a lb a week.
Also, if you can never eat your proteins with your carbs you'll digest more efficiently & lose weight.


----------

